# Zeblazed - composer



## ZEBLAZED (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Everyone, I'm Johnny aka ZEBLAZED from SFO

I write music for Film and Television.

Cinematic Reel - 
Electronic Reel - 

My site can be seen at http://zeblazed.com there you will find all my work.

Hoping to be more active on this forum and make new friends.

Happy to be apart of the community!
Johnny


----------



## PeterKorcek (Jan 10, 2016)

welcome Johnny, nice songs!


----------

